# Another tricolor litter



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have this litter with a friend, she bought one of the first tricolor females I bred, and then I had a nice male we could use with her, unfortunately the male has since died, but she had a whole bunch of nice babies 

The female



















The male










The babies


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Aww I love tricolours!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of those babies are going to be spectacular. Congratulations!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Daaaaaang. Those are going to be amazing!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

I dream about those mice! very beautiful!


----------

